# K9DATA - What do the * mean?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just random, but I was looking up a couple dogs and noticed that they may have **** in the name/title area.

Are these corrections? Or?

Example:

Pedigree: Emberain Better Believe It MH *** WCX OS


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

* (one star) is in some old pedigrees it was used in leiu of a WC title. Well now we just put "WC"
** (two star) is a 3rd, 4th, RJam or JAM in a Qual (field trial)
*** (three star) is also called QAA or Qualified All Age if a dog takes 1st or 2nd in a Qual

I could be a little bit off but that's basically it, the stars are designations for field trial accomplishments, not official titles.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Anney. 

There were a lot of *** in that dog's pedigree, I figured it had to mean something.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the "*" s mean you have a really good dog


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> the "*" s mean you have a really good dog


YUP! But for a more thorough explanation (From the GRCA website)

** The two stars following a dog’s name is a designation given by the GRCA to identify a Golden Retrieve that has been awarded a 1st, 2nd, 3rd or 4th place or a JAM in a Derby stake or that has been awarded a 3 rd or 4 th place or a JAM in a Qualifying stake at an AKC licensed field trial. Only one such place or JAM is required.

*** The three stars following a dog’s name is a designation given by the GRCA to identify a Golden Retriever that has earned Qualified All Age (QAA) status in accordance with the AKC rules for Retriever Field Trials. A dog earns QAA status by being awarded a 1st or 2nd place in a Qualifying stake, or by being awarded a place or JAM in either an Amateur or Open stake. Only one such place or JAM is required. While QAA status is applicable with respect to a dog’s qualification to enter certain stakes, the AKC does not award a title for achieving the status


----------

